# Beeswax allergy



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I doubt you will be able to really answer your question without allergy testing but right below this thread are recommended threads. I read a few and while not definitive, it seems many people are allergic to propolis which I believe will always be present in beeswax in some small amount due to the way it is processed. Of course, you could be allergic to venom, beeswax and pollen. J


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

I was also going to bring up the propolis issue. I have a friend that has this allergy and there are traces of propolis in every hive product.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

You need to go see an allergist to be tested.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Beccster said:


> Hi Friends - backstory - a few weeks ago, I made lip balm with beeswax from my hive as one of several ingredients. I've made this before and used it without issue. A few days after using this new batch (used often throughout each day as I am a lip balm junkie), my lips started crusting up and became irritated. Additionally, I had also made a face/body cream that contained the same beeswax and my face became red and irritated. Neither product had any fragrance and only had ingredients I have used before. No one else that has used the products has had any reaction. I stopped keeping bees two years ago after developing increasing allergic response to bee stings during one season when stung on two different occasions, three weeks apart (1. significant swelling of lower leg, 2. significant swelling of hand and lower arm necessitating Dr visit, steroids, and Epipen prescription for future protection).
> 
> Thus, my question: Is anyone aware of any research or personal experience with allergy to beeswax IF allergy exists to bee venom? If so, is the reaction to beeswax an issue if the wax originates from a different geographic location (different bees)?
> 
> Many thanks for thoughtful responses and ideas for pursuing additional info!


Occasionally when I melt wax a bee or 2 ends up in it.
It can be possible the wax you used had some bee parts in it before it was filtered.

you could try a different source, or just go thru the testing to see what is the cause.

GG


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes to all of the above. You might want to give the balm a rest Try BURTS balm and see if that has a negative affect. Wax cappings should be the cleanest to use on/in your body. Be careful.


----------

